# Would you 1* her, or 5* him?



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.

Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.

I arrive in a parking lot for which the way in is also the only way out. There's the woman who called, and a guy, who I presume is David. They both get in. I head out of the parking lot (through the only exit available) and she starts screaming I'm going the wrong way. I told her this is the only way out of the lot, and I'm on the proper street. She then says, "Oh, I thought you were going up Brady Street. I guess you are right."

David says, "Are you going to take Centennial Bridge?" I said, "Yes. There's a barge locking through right now on the Arsenal Bridge." The woman chimes in, "NO! NO! Take the Arsenal Bridge. It's quicker!"

I say, "Not if there's a barge locking through." She keeps insisting I take the Arsenal Bridge. David gives in and says, "Take the Arsenal Bridge." So I head over that way, and sure enough, a barge is still locking through. The bridge is closed like I told her it would be. She says, "I guess you were right."

We now have to turn back one mile and take the Centennial Bridge which I originally suggested. She then starts complaining about the potholes on Second Street and accuses me of intentionally hitting them to make her ride rougher. I tell her, "I don't intentionally hit potholes. They ruin my suspension. Unfortunately, 2nd Street is nothing but potholes, so there's no option to avoid them."

She then starts complaining about Donald Trump and how he should be locked up. She is clearly not David, because he has kept his cool the whole time. It's his name on the Uber account, but she was an insufferable 1* pax. Do I give one-star because of her mouth, or I do I give 5* out of pity because David is forced to live with this wench?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It's David's account. Pitty the David, 3* for being a pushover.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

1*
Sorry David, but I don't have to take the sh*t of your partner/ friend. He should tame his pet.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> It's David's account. Pitty the David, 3* for being a pushover.


I don't really do 3* ratings. It's either 1* or 5* every ride.

I decided on 5* since David was cool the whole time, and it's his name on the account.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I would've ended the ride in the parking lot to be honest..... or offer to take David and leave his fiesty companion behind.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I would've ended the ride in the parking lot to be honest..... or offer to take David and leave his fiesty companion behind.


I'm guessing David wouldn't have agreed to that. And, I'm guessing they would have contacted customer service, accusing me of racism.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm guessing David wouldn't have agreed to that. And, I'm guessing they would have contacted customer service, accusing me of racism.


In that case the *EJECT *button would've been utilized.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> It's either 1* or 5* every ride.


ha, I am the same way


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

David is a grown ass man. Don't pity him because he chose to date a woman he met while she was stealing packages off the neighbor's porch. 

Not only would David would have earned a 1 star, both he and his pet would have been dropped off at the nearest bus stop. That's the only kindness I would have shown them, because I could have dropped them off at the local police station. The "pet" sounds a little paranoid. Perhaps she be a little nervous around a bunch of police officers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> In that case the *EJECT *button would've been utilized.


This woman absolutely fits the profile of someone who will scream "racism" to get a free ride, and to get revenge on anyone who attempted to quiet her b!tchy mouth. Uber constantly puts us in this position: Do you want to keep driving for us? Then you must put up with insufferable pax who will use our biased ratings system to blackmail you.

Ultimately, I felt David should not pay for the sins of his controlling wife/partner. He's probably paying all the bills in that relationship. He has to deal with her 24/7. I had to deal with her for ten minutes.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Sounds like the last time I had to cross railroad tracks vs. taking a bridge over the tracks a half mile down the road. The pax insisted I take the route with the tracks instead of the bridge. I told her the 10pm train was coming through - and that sucker is like a half mile long and goes maybe 10mph. We'd probably have to wait at least 15 minutes. Sure enough...train. I wanted to tell the lady that this isn't my first rodeo but thought that might not go over so well. Needless to say, she said we could go back and take the bridge.....


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Sure enough...train. I wanted to tell the lady that this isn't my first rodeo but thought that might not go over so well. Needless to say, she said we could go back and take the bridge.....


So many of these pax think they know more than their Uber driver. I get at least one "know-it-all" per day, who has to tell me why I'm not going the right way. It's annoying.

I should climb aboard a Lufthansa Boeing 777 sometime, go up to the cockpit, and ask the pilot why his flight computer is programmed to take the ALB VorTac because that seems to be the long way to Frankfurt.

These ****ing passengers need to have their asses kicked. But, we can't do that because of... ya know...community guidelines.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> David is a grown ass man. Don't pity him because he chose to date a woman he met while she was stealing packages off the neighbor's porch.


?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> So many of these pax think they know more than their Uber driver. I get at least one "know-it-all" per day, who has to tell me why I'm not going the right way. It's annoying.
> 
> I should climb aboard a Lufthansa Boeing 777 sometime, go up to the cockpit, and ask the pilot why his flight computer is programmed to take the ALB VorTac because that seems to be the long way to Frankfurt.
> 
> These ****ing passengers need to have their asses kicked. But, we can't do that because of... ya know...community guidelines.


I get those passengers too. They are so annoying. And even worse are the ones that tell you how to go turn by turn, and they are doing the exact same thing as uber's gps. I'm like "really? I have a gps *****!"


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I get those passengers too. They are so annoying. And even worse are the ones that tell you how to go turn by turn, and they are doing the exact same thing as uber's gps. I'm like "really? I have a gps *****!"


I had some Chinese guy in my back seat who turned on his Google Navigation app after getting in, and was checking my turn-by-turn against his phone. He forgot to turn the volume down on his speaker, and the voice nav started talking a few minutes into the trip. He quickly and awkwardly tried to turn the volume down, hoping I wouldn't notice what he was doing.

It's a good thing I don't own firearms. I'd be tempted to do questionable things if I did.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I would've ended the ride in the parking lot to be honest..... or offer to take David and leave his fiesty companion behind.


This. But sometimes it's hard when it's slow out and you need money.

Got another 1* yesterday because I insisted on a toddler having a booster seat. Should have cancelled - but $13 > $3.75.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


1* with the word "rude" in the notes ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

1 star all the way.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> 1* with the word "rude" in the notes ?


David wasn't rude at all. He was actually what made the ride tolerable.

I didn't feel right about one-starring a guy who is doing our local dating scene a massive favor by taking this one off the market.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

rkozy said:


> David wasn't rude at all. He was actually what made the ride tolerable.
> 
> I didn't feel right about one-starring a guy who is doing our local dating scene a massive favor by taking this one off the market.


It's rude of David for not keeping his woman in line, or compensating you for her BS


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This. But sometimes it's hard when it's slow out and you need money.
> 
> Got another 1* yesterday because I insisted on a toddler having a booster seat. Should have cancelled - but $13 > $3.75.


You do know that the ticket for an improperly restrained toddler is > $13.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

rkozy said:


> David wasn't rude at all. He was actually what made the ride tolerable.
> 
> I didn't feel right about one-starring a guy who is doing our local dating scene a massive favor by taking this one off the market.


I had a Great Uncle call all my Uncles but the Groom to come over after the wedding. He told them all to go give him $5. When they asked why, he said, "It could have been any of you." :smiles:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> You do know that the ticket for an improperly restrained toddler is > $13.


Which is why I insisted on the booster before we started. 1* for service and conversation.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------
First, if she was actually screaming, I would clarify what is allowed in my car and screaming is not one of them. Second, I will usually change a route if requested but if it becomes a problem, I state that I am familiar with this area and we will go my way. Third, inform her that David is paying for the ride and I will take directions ONLY from him. I then turn up the radio and ignore everything she says. But I am female. We are known for being bxxxxx when necessary. 
David gets a 4 star . Yes, I feel sorry for David but he chose and continues to stay with her. Maybe the sex is EXCEPTIONAL !!!!!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Which is why I insisted on the booster before we started. 1* for service and conversation.


So, they had a booster seat...but didn't want to use it at first? Or, did you take the ride without a booster seat for a toddler that needed one?

Either way, I would have cancelled. Pax's attitudes are one thing, but if they're willing to put their children's lives at risk...that's criminal negligence.



KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> Maybe the sex is EXCEPTIONAL !!!!!


If you saw this woman, you wouldn't be offering that up as a plausible explanation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> So, they had a booster seat...but didn't want to use it at first? Or, did you take the ride without a booster seat for a toddler that needed one?
> 
> Either way, I would have cancelled. Pax's attitudes are one thing, but if they're willing to put their children's lives at risk...that's criminal negligence.


Indian family. There was a language barrier. Finally the wife understood and got a booster. The husband seemed annoyed. But, again, the fare was more than $3.75.

Ratings vs money some days. Sucks that pax are like that.


----------



## Manecut1 (Jul 12, 2019)

The answer is so simple and right in front of your nose. 3 star and you never have to see David and any of his friends again.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Indian family. There was a language barrier. Finally the wife understood and got a booster. The husband seemed annoyed. But, again, the fare was more than $3.75.
> 
> Ratings vs money some days. Sucks that pax are like that.


Sounds like to me you wasted a bunch of time with these folks, and then gave them the opportunity to nail your ass for being nice.

Personally, I'd take the cancel fee and run. Your next fare might have been $13, a nice tip, and a five-star rating from the pax. You certainly couldn't have done much worse.

But, I'm not in your market. Thank God for that.



Manecut1 said:


> The answer is so simple and right in front of your nose. 3 star and you never have to see David and any of his friends again.


I'd be cool with David again. No problem with him at all. If I get David again and I see the wench standing next to him, it'll be an instant cancel.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> But, I'm not in your market. Thank God for that.


Shot at me there, chief? ?

Desperate times call for desperate measures, unfortunately.

It's a college city, school will be back in session soon - thank goodness.

By the way, why didn't you cancel these jokers from the start? Giving me advice? I would have cancelled on them. I gave a pass to a family going to see a movie.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

3 star,

I also usually do only 1* and 5*,

David should of been a man and reminded his lady that you are providing a service, and to not be rude, he did not take control of the situation. I understand he was cool and probably may of even been just embarrassed on the inside .. but still

I probably would of wrote in a report though that David had a very distracting dog, who barked and impacted your driving. I am sure overseas support would of shared that in an email the same way, since they can’t blantantly say to the rider, “You were reported because your spouse was an asshole”

I am sure once David would of received the barking and distracting pet email, he would of understood the memo.


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

"David" had the option to tell that woman to please just shut the hell up and let you do your job. He didn't. One star.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, why didn't you cancel these jokers from the start? Giving me advice? I would have cancelled on them. I gave a pass to a family going to see a movie.


Picking up David and his wife (or whatever) didn't involve convincing them to not break the law. And, David was cool the whole time. His wife (or whatever) was the fly in the ointment.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Do I give one-star because of her mouth, or I do I give 5* out of pity because David is forced to live with this wench?


David deserves a 1star for being a soy boy. FYI David chose to live with this wench, he chose to kept quite.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you gave David 5-stars, I presume you thought he was going to 5-star you.

I never 5-star someone who I think is going to downrate me.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rkozy said:


> David wasn't rude at all. He was actually what made the ride tolerable.
> 
> I didn't feel right about one-starring a guy who is doing our local dating scene a massive favor by taking this one off the market.


I read post after post on this forum fro. Drivers complaining that a perfectly-behaved dog shed on their carpet so they 1* the disabled pax that NEEDS the dog (neither of whom did anything WRONG), but everyone hems and jaws over 1*ing a pax that brings an obnoxiously rude PERSON with them, when both of these people should know how to act?!

1* David and drop him a letter to remember to grab his sack and make sure it's packed when he wises up and says his final "good-bye" to the [email protected]@@@.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


Give him a 2* so he has one 
and you dont get him again..


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If you gave David 5-stars, I presume you thought he was going to 5-star you.
> 
> I never 5-star someone who I think is going to downrate me.


I gave David 5* because HE was a decent pax who I would take again. His booty call/partner/wife is a different story. I don't pre-emptively retaliate against pax I suspect are going to 1* me after a ride.

FYI, David either didn't rate or he gave me 5*. My rating is unchanged since last night.

This, once again, underscores how useless the ratings system is for everyone involved. Many here would have retaliated against David even though he was respectful and pleasant to deal with the entire trip. And, if David sensed that I one-starred him, he would likely follow suit and 1* me...even though neither one of us had a problem with the other.

It's a stupid game that has nothing to do with the quality of the driver, or the quality of the pax.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Give him a 2* so he has one
> and you dont get him again..


He was much better than a 2* pax, and I would be happy to take him again sans Miss Thang.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I gave David 5* because HE was a decent pax who I would take again. His booty call/partner/wife is a different story. I don't pre-emptively retaliate against pax I suspect are going to 1* me after a ride.
> 
> FYI, David either didn't rate or he gave me 5*. My rating is unchanged since last night.
> 
> ...


One star. I rate the complete ride not just the account holder.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

rkozy said:


> "Oh, I thought you were going up Brady Street. I guess you are right."


I would have reminded her about the first quote when she was harping in about taking the Other bridge.



rkozy said:


> She says, "I guess you were right."


I would have said, I guess you say that a lot huh?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I don't pre-emptively retaliate against pax I suspect are going to 1* me after a ride.


Really? You can do a ride, and at the end think "this a$$hole's going to 1-star me," and still give him a 5-star? You're awesome!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


5 star for David 
If it was her account, 1 star


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> One star. I rate the complete ride not just the account holder.


The account holder is the person who is most likely to be using it, though I'm sure that scenario can vary from person to person. If David had not been present for this ride, Miss Thang would have provided the only basis for rating...and David would have surely wound up with a 1* due to his absence.

David is suffering enough. The utter defeat in his eyes was plain to see. I see no reason to add to his humiliation by tanking his passenger rating. Some drivers enjoy tanking a passenger's rating just because. I do not enjoy gratuitous one-stars. It's already a deeply flawed system without vengeful ratings. There's no benefit to using it as a blacklisting tool, especially to people who don't really deserve it.



Coachman said:


> Really? You can do a ride, and at the end think "this a$$hole's going to 1-star me," and still give him a 5-star? You're awesome!


Luckily, I've never had a ride where I felt somebody was going to 1* me. I've definitely had some rides where I felt a 3* might be coming. Should I one-star those pax, too?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My rule for Uber ratings: 5 stars unless I need to kick them out, in that case 1 star. My reasoning is to avoid retaliatory ratings. Kicking someone out though is an automatic 1 star from them anyway.

Except on Lyft. On Lyft I use 3 star ratings for passengers that I don't kick out but don't want to see again.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

mbd said:


> 5 star for David
> If it was her account, 1 star


It was his account. He also backed me up when she was b!tching and moaning about everything. He agreed with my suggestion that the Centennial Bridge was a better bet, and he ribbed her nicely when the Arsenal Bridge was locked down for a barge...

"I TOLD YOU TO LISTEN TO THE UBER DRIVER!"

David was cool. I'd gladly take this guy again.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Pax account holders are responsible for the actions and behavior of whomever they choose bring with them. If this woman had puked in your car would you have not charged a cleaning fee because David didn't do it? This will likely not be the last time David orders a ride with her. Would you be willing to drive her again? If the answer is no I would've given 1 star.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> Pax account holders are responsible for the actions and behavior of whomever they choose bring with them. If this woman had puked in your car would you have not charged a cleaning fee because David didn't do it? This will likely not be the last time David orders a ride with her. Would you be willing to drive her again? If the answer is no I would've given 1 star.


If somebody damages my car, that is a purely monetary issue for which the party ordering the ride will be held responsible.

This was an irritating "significant other" who didn't damage anything. Apples to oranges, at best.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Luckily, I've never had a ride where I felt somebody was going to 1* me. I've definitely had some rides where I felt a 3* might be coming. Should I one-star those pax, too?


I don't know. What did you rate them?

The last time I felt a 1-star coming it turned out to be only a 2-star. So maybe the 1-star I gave her was a little cruel?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't know. What did you rate them?
> 
> The last time I felt a 1-star coming it turned out to be a 2-star. So maybe the 1-star I gave her was a little cruel?


I rate passengers based on how they treat me. David treated me just fine. I rate passengers 5*/1* based on whether I'd take them again. I'd take David again. He's lucky he was along to represent his account in-person. And, apparently he is lucky he got me.

Unfortunately, if he ever shows up again...and his wife (or whatever) is next to him, I'll be cancelling.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My rule for Uber ratings: 5 stars unless I need to kick them out, in that case 1 star. My reasoning is to avoid retaliatory ratings. Kicking someone out though is an automatic 1 star from them anyway.
> 
> Except on Lyft. On Lyft I use 3 star ratings for passengers that I don't kick out but don't want to see again.


That's extremely generous!! What's your driver rating on Uber? I found my rating went up when I stopped worrying about ratings.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> That's extremely generous!! What's your driver rating on Uber? I found my rating went up when I stopped worrying about ratings.


My current rating is 4.97 Uber and 5.00 Lyft.

I don't worry about ratings, because when you treat people the way you'd like to be treated, almost all of them will give you five stars regardless.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> My current rating is 4.97 Uber and 5.00 Lyft.
> 
> I don't worry about ratings, because when you treat people the way you'd like to be treated, almost all of them will give you five stars regardless.


Can't argue with success.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Can't argue with success.


Oh I've seen him b!tch about unfair ratings.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If somebody damages my car, that is a purely monetary issue for which the party ordering the ride will be held responsible.
> 
> This was an irritating "significant other" who didn't damage anything. Apples to oranges, at best.


I realize damage to property is a completely different plain but the principal is still the same. So if you wouldn't drive her again under any circumstances I think you should've given them a 1* because unless you're in a larger market youre going to get her again. Did David at least give you a tip for putting up with her? That might also change my opinion on this subject.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Can't argue with success.


I don't really think the system used by either Uber or Lyft has much to do with success. Each driver has their own idiosyncratic method for rating pax. Many pax rate their driver for crap (surge fares, traffic delays, bad hair days, etc.) that has nothing to do with courteous and professional driving.

The entire system is a joke. If Taxicabs had implemented a pointless system like this when they first started, nobody would have taken a job as a cab driver.

We don't let the mentally ill decide important court cases. Why are we letting them decide if independent contractors can make money with their own vehicle?



Coachman said:


> Oh I've seen him b!tch about unfair ratings.


I b!tch about the stupidity of the system. Because, apparently petty people like yourself will one-star pax simply because you believe they will one-star you.



Sconnie said:


> I realize damage to property is a completely different plain but the principal is still the same. So if you wouldn't drive her again under any circumstances I think you should've given them a 1* because unless you're in a larger market youre going to get her again. Did David at least give you a tip for putting up with her? That might also change my opinion on this subject.


The principle is whether the passenger is welcome in my car again. David is welcome in my car again.

Miss Thang will not be. Problem solved.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rkozy said:


> It was his account. He also backed me up when she was b!tching and moaning about everything. He agreed with my suggestion that the Centennial Bridge was a better bet, and he ribbed her nicely when the Arsenal Bridge was locked down for a barge...
> 
> "I TOLD YOU TO LISTEN TO THE UBER DRIVER!"
> 
> David was cool. I'd gladly take this guy again.


If David was "cool" he wouldn't be such a wuss.

Whatever happened to MEN. Anyone remember MEN? I liked men. I miss them.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> If David was "cool" he wouldn't be such a wuss.
> 
> Whatever happened to MEN. Anyone remember MEN? I liked men. I miss them.


I suppose if David would have slapped her around and tossed her out of the car while it was still moving, everything would have turned out just fine. He didn't do that. So, he must be one-starred.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I suppose if David would have slapped her around and tossed her out of the car while it was still moving, everything would have turned out just fine. He didn't do that. So, he must be one-starred.


Not at all. I'm not advocating violence at all. I wonder why your mind jumped past all the other possibilities right to violence against a woman....

His account, his responsibility. YMMV


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

goneubering said:


> That's extremely generous!! What's your driver rating on Uber? I found my rating went up when I stopped worrying about ratings.


Pre UberPro was 4.93. Since accepting more trips for UberPro, it went down to 4.88. My rating on Lyft is 4.97. My Uber acceptance rate is right at 85%, my Lyft acceptance rate is 45%.

I think it makes sense that aiming for a higher acceptance rate will damage driver rating.
Longer pickup times => lower driver ratings.
Lower passenger rating => Lower rating given to driver


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Not at all. I'm not advocating violence at all. I wonder why your mind jumped past all the other possibilities right to violence against a woman....
> 
> His account, his responsibility. YMMV


My mind didn't jump past all the other possibilities. If you actually read the post of mine you originally quoted, he made fun of her for not heeding my suggestion. He took my side and ribbed her for being wrong when we got to the bridge.

What more does he need to do? Apparently making fun of her wasn't enough.



Trafficat said:


> Pre UberPro was 4.93. Since accepting more trips for UberPro, it went down to 4.88. My rating on Lyft is 4.97. My Uber acceptance rate is right at 85%, my Lyft acceptance rate is 45%.
> 
> Longer pickup times = lower driver ratings.


Funny how that works. Conventional wisdom would say that longer pickup times should equal more grateful pax who rate you higher for making the extra effort to get them into an Uber.

The ratings system (when it isn't being used by both pax and drivers to exact revenge) is being used by Uber to screw with their driver partners. How much more evidence do we need that it is useless for the express purpose of evaluating quality?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Funny how that works. Conventional wisdom would say that longer pickup times should equal more grateful pax who rate you higher for making the extra effort to get them into an Uber.
> 
> The ratings system (when it isn't being used by both pax and drivers to exact revenge) is being used by Uber to screw with their driver partners. How much more evidence do we need that it is useless for the express purpose of evaluating quality?


When I was first starting out, I used to drive 25 minutes fairly often to pick up passengers for Lyft. I realized I got many downrates for that. So I started sending a text message to my Lyft passengers warning them of my ETA. About half would cancel for ETA over 15 minutes. Texting passengers with your ETA time is a great way to protect your ratings and cause passengers to cancel an unprofitable trip without harming your acceptance rate or cancel rate, and to accumulate cancel fees.

In theory, they should know how long it takes for you to arrive when they book it, but we all know they don't pay attention. It seems like every rider I get out in the suburbs tells me they aren't ready when I get there in 5 mins because the uber "normally takes 20 minutes". Many pax seem to not read what the app tells them and goes by what is "normal" so you may be less likely to get a downrate picking up a pax 20 mins away in the suburbs, but if your ETA is 20 minutes and they are in downtown and you're coming from the suburbs, I've had pax actually complain at me for being late before getting in my car when I got there even though I arrived within the GPS estimate.

For Uber I often do not text my ETA because the long distance pickup fees can be pretty lucrative. As long as your rating is high enough, you can make a little bit more money by using strategies that aren't the best for high ratings. I hate long pickups that are high in minutes and low on miles, but ones that are at least 15 miles away can give a pretty decent long pickup fee in my market.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> When I was first starting out, I used to drive 25 minutes fairly often to pick up passengers for Lyft. I realized I got many downrates for that. So I started sending a text message to my Lyft passengers warning them of my ETA. About half would cancel for ETA over 15 minutes. Texting passengers with your ETA time is a great way to protect your ratings and cause passengers to cancel an unprofitable trip without harming your acceptance rate or cancel rate, and to accumulate cancel fees.


I don't really care about my AR% because it's a useless stat, unless you want to Uber Pro your way through this game. My AR% for Lyft is even more meaningless. My cancel rate is pretty low, because I'll never accept a ride that puts me outside the envelope of profitability to begin with. I assume every fare is a minimum fare, and work backwards from that premise. Rarely, I might make an exception to some outlying areas where I know pax typically make longer rides back into civilization.

My driver rating doesn't need much protecting. In the Midwest, people are pretty laid back about most things. If you treat them with respect, you'll get the same in return. That's a concept which seems to be going out of style in other regions of the country.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I don't worry about ratings, because when you treat people the way you'd like to be treated, almost all of them will give you five stars regardless.


I get lots of complaints for "vehicle condition" and "comfort". My UberX vehicle works, but apparently spoiled pax are expecting a 2019 BMW with heated massage seats to pick them up rather than a 13 year old econobox with no hubcaps and with a paintjob that came out of a $1 spraypaint can from Home Depot!

I see the Uber BMWs and the Uber H2 Hummer in the rideshare lot at the airport, but my market only has UberX and UberXL so these folks are either bad at math or enjoy driving for a loss rather than a profit.

For my XL vehicle I get similar complaints (it also has no hubcaps) and verbal complaints that it is small inside. My car seats 7, but is made for 7 Asians, not 7 350lb Americans. I see the 2019 YukonXL Uber cars that seat 9 driving around, but they get half the gas mileage and twice the MSRP.

I picked up some Chinese foreign exchange students one time... they were so small I could have fit 10 of them in my XL car except for the lack of seatbelts. Some Americans are so fat that I've had groups of over 3 cancel for XL because the car was too small for more than 3 of them to fit.

The ants that drive non-profit luxury services spoil some pax, but as long as I can keep a high enough rating to keep the benefits I want, I'll take profitability over stars.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I get lots of complaints for "vehicle condition" and "comfort". My UberX vehicle works, but apparently spoiled pax are expecting a 2019 BMW with heated massage seats to pick them up rather than a 13 year old econobox with no hubcaps and with a paintjob that came out of a $1 spraypaint can from Home Depot!


Uber has created this unrealistic expectation that every passenger should get luxury limousine service at Ford Fiesta prices. It doesn't help that you have retired people with way too much time and money on their hands to fulfill those expectations. The main reason why I can't stand Uber/Lyft is because they are so fake and phony about everything. Their words are as hollow and empty as a used-up bottle of Dasani water...that we're supposed to provide to every pax, even if they and their three toddlers -- each under 40 pounds and without a child seat -- are venturing a whole seven blocks to Family Dollar.

But, as this forum has demonstrated time and time again, there are Ants out there who relish meaningless 5* ratings and juvenile "badges" for having great music and $55,000 luxury vehicles with only 8k on the odometer. Uber only pays lip service to this false and unrealistic standard of service. It's the attention-seeking Ants who make that scam a reality.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

People are annoying . Her stupidity actually made you more money . Did she leave a mess ? Was she overtly disrespectful ? Sounds like she was just dumb . I don't know that anything she did was 1*able . Your ride your rules though .

The whole rating culture has gotten ridiculous . Everyone is now expected to be putting on an ace performance at all times .


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> In that case the *EJECT *button would've been utilized.


Ejecto seato, cuz. ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


 David's lady friend is definitely a 1 in public but probably a 5 in the bedroom.?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> People are annoying . Her stupidity actually made you more money


That's one big reason I wasn't so quick to slap her down. I was trying to save her money by being honest. She added another dollar to the fare because her tiny brain couldn't comprehend time/distance calculations.

And I'm supposed to one-star her for that?

I swear many commenters on this forum hate Uber so much, that they transfer that hatred to every passenger who uses Uber. We're just supposed to one-star everyone because they helped make money for Uber. This idiot pax also helped me make more money...despite my good-faith attempts to help her out of her own mess.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> She then starts complaining about Donald Trump and how he should be locked up.


For some reason I've had plenty of pax trying to bait me into politically charged conversations. *Don't fall for it.* More often than not their ideologies are in direct opposition to yours and you'll end unintentionally saying something that they'll take offense to resulting in a 1 star rating for the trip or worse; I had a 1 star followed up by a next day suspension for a 'rider reported vehicle as unsafe'.

The claim stated I had 'bad brakes', forcing me to get my vehicle re-inspected at a mechanic simply because I fell into the trap of idly discussing law enforcement with this one pax who had an obvious bias against cops. I was re-activated within the hour after I uploaded a fresh inspection sheet but it took up my day time and a fee that was not reimbursed despite clearly proving to Uber that the claim was frivolous and there was nothing that required service or repair.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would have canceled after the phone call. The phone call was an omen. Most are. Think back to all your worst rides, and I bet many were preceded by a phone call.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> The claim stated I had 'bad brakes', forcing me to get my vehicle re-inspected at a mechanic simply because I fell into the trap of idly discussing law enforcement with this one pax who had an obvious bias against cops. I was re-activated within the hour after I uploaded a fresh inspection sheet but it took up my day time and a fee that was not reimbursed despite clearly proving to Uber that the claim was frivolous and there was nothing that required service or repair.


That's why I have Lyft on stand-by at all times. I can make just about as much money on Lyft (hour-for-hour) as I can on Uber.

Uber wants to shut me down for BS complaints? That's fine, I'll try my hand at Lyft until they come to their senses. I also have another job where hours are plentiful enough to avoid ride share altogether.

The big mistake most RS drivers make is treating this like it's a legitimate career. It isn't. It's (at best) supplemental income for people who have limited options.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Pre UberPro was 4.93. Since accepting more trips for UberPro, it went down to 4.88. My rating on Lyft is 4.97. My Uber acceptance rate is right at 85%, my Lyft acceptance rate is 45%.
> 
> I think it makes sense that aiming for a higher acceptance rate will damage driver rating.
> Longer pickup times => lower driver ratings.
> Lower passenger rating => Lower rating given to driver


That's all very logical. I will never qualify for Pro. Do you find it worthwhile?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I would have canceled after the phone call. The phone call was an omen. Most are. Think back to all your worst rides, and I bet many were preceded by a phone call.


I wasn't bothered by the phone call. The information about picking her up in the parking lot was useful to me. Also, my car color doesn't translate very well to the app. Some pax don't identify my car quickly because it's a non-traditional color. I was able to better describe my vehicle because of the call. I didn't have to wait for these people to show. They were ready to go. The pick-up went smoothly because of the phone call.

It wasn't until a minute after she got in the car that her mouth became a problem. And even then, her mouth led to an extra dollar in my pocket. It was also good for a laugh for both David and myself.

Pax who cost me money get in trouble. Pax who give me a good laugh because they don't have a clue are cheap entertainment.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


You sir, need to grow a backbone.
Stop bending over to aholes.
Your car, your rules.
They don't like it, throw the fkers out.
Unless of course you enjoy taking up the ahole for the rest of your life.
Be a man and stand on your feet, rather than cower down and be a slave on your knees.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

goneubering said:


> That's all very logical. I will never qualify for Pro. Do you find it worthwhile?


I haven't made up my mind yet. So far the $4/tank I've been saving on gas has definitely not paid for itself because of lost fares from keeping Uber off to avoid bad fares and because of lost good fares from accepting bad fares. The direction and distance feature could be useful for determining whether to cancel riders after the 5 min mark. I'm undecided. I've only had a qualifying acceptance rate for a few days now. But I will try using their dent removal service if I can get off my butt and call them up. I have some qualifying dents. I also maybe want to try the ASU online and go for a BS.

Overall, I personally doubt the Pro benefits without the ASU online would be worthwhile. I'm kinda mixed on the ASU online thing. I already have an MS in Mechanical Engineering and loathe working for companies so much that I drive Uber full time. I'm not sure what I'll do with an extra BS degree other than flaunt it wildly at my pets, human friend (singular), and parents.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> You sir, need to grow a backbone.
> Stop bending over to aholes.
> Your car, your rules.
> They don't like it, throw the fkers out.
> ...


 Except if I follow your direction in this instance, I get nothing. In fact, I lose time and a little gas for showing someone who is boss.

Cancelling the ride costs me money. Following the passenger's idiotic instructions netted me a bigger payout on the fare.

If I was thin-skinned and bitter about my direction in life, I'd think just like you.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Except if I follow your direction in this instance, I get nothing. In fact, I lose time and a little gas for showing someone who is boss.
> 
> Cancelling the ride costs me money. Following the passenger's idiotic instructions netted me a bigger payout on the fare.
> 
> If I was thin-skinned and bitter about my direction in life, I'd think just like you.


Nothing about thick or thin skin, nothing about bitterness.
Need to respect people.
When I am in someone's car, house, place of business, I respect them and their wishes.
It'll be a cold day in Hell when I let some arrogant loser shithead act high and mighty for a $7 fare. 
Seriously dude, have some respect for yourself.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> Need to respect people.
> When I am in someone's car, house, place of business, I respect them and their wishes.


David did show respect. The whole trip he was respectful. That's why I wasn't going to throw him out because his wife (or whatever) wanted to waste more money on a simple ride.

David was the reason I had a ride. His wife (or whatever) was the reason I had an extra dollar in my pocket.

You would cut off your nose to spite your face. Because that is how you define self-respect in your world.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's why I have Lyft on stand-by at all times. I can make just about as much money on Lyft (hour-for-hour) as I can on Uber.


Lyft will shut you down all the same for a false claim too. The original point is it's better to let irate pax rant and rave all they want and not address whatever they're talking about, especially if you disagree with their topic.



rkozy said:


> The big mistake most RS drivers make is treating this like it's a legitimate career. It isn't. It's (at best) supplemental income for people who have limited options.


 Implying H.R. departments don't exist within every company that pays a decent wage that are ready to crush you for the smallest social infraction at the job or that independent small business owners don't get completely destroyed by frivolous suits precisely resulting from false accusations and claims all the time.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen.


It's almost like one guy wrote the initial post and then someone else took over the keyboard to field responses. This is just one of a few areas of discrepancies.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> Lyft will shut you down all the same for a false claim too. The original point is it's better to let irate pax rant and rave all they want and not address whatever they're talking about, especially if you disagree with their topic.
> 
> Implying H.R. departments don't exist within every company that pays a decent wage that are ready to crush you for the smallest social infraction at the job or that independent small business owners don't get completely destroyed by frivolously suits precisely resulting from false accusations and claims all the time.


I discuss politics every day with passengers who are up for it. You have to read your audience and not take stuff so personally if they voice a different point of view. I've had 2000 rides between Uber and Lyft. Politics comes up about 30% of the time. Never had a false report from a pax who espoused politics that were different from mine. In fact, the one time I did have false report by a pax, politics was never even discussed. He was more angry about the $50 fare. He thought it should be free.

The problem with HR departments is that they represent employees only. We are not employees. We are independent contractors. That's why we get to pick our hours and kick out people who offend our sensibilities. I'd rather be an independent contractor for this gig. Once we become employees, we are forced to drive whoever gets in our vehicle. Full stop.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I suppose if David would have slapped her around and tossed her out of the car while it was still moving, everything would have turned out just fine. He didn't do that. So, he must be one-starred.


Honestly, "David" knew his gf was an a****** so to subject anyone to her behavior on his account is on him. One day, if he's lucky, he'll have enough self respect to disassociate with her.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LetsGoUber said:


> It's almost like one guy wrote the initial post and then someone else took over the keyboard to field responses. This is just one of a few areas of discrepancies.


Not at all. The lady was stupid. That was established up front.

Luckily, her stupidity led to an unnecessarily longer route. That's not a bad thing when you're paid by the mile and the minute.



LetsGoUber said:


> Honestly, "David" knew his gf was an a****** so to subject anyone to her behavior on his account is on him. One day, if he's lucky, he'll have enough self respect to disassociate with her.


Ah. Another thin-skinned person who chooses to work with the public, and then wonders why their life is a living Hell.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

rkozy said:


> ... my car color doesn't translate very well to the app. Some pax don't identify my car quickly because it's a non-traditional color. I was able to better describe my vehicle because of the call.


 So, I don't get it..... Are you trying to say she was stupid or are you saying it's not unusual for pax to misunderstand the color of your car ??‍♀


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LetsGoUber said:


> So, I don't get it..... Are you trying to say she was stupid or are you saying it's not unusual for pax to misunderstand the color of your car ??‍♀


Some people (smarter ones) spot the car instantly. Some people (dumber ones) do not. She was a dumber one, who needed help. The phone call helped her with identifying my car, and it helped me to know where their exact pick-up spot was.

You can't grasp simple concepts. You're too busy trying to construct Straw Men because you need to win something here.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Not at all. The lady was stupid. That was established up front.
> 
> Luckily, her stupidity led to an unnecessarily longer route. That's not a bad thing when you're paid by the mile and the minute.
> 
> ...


Lol.. I teach high school and love my job. Thin-skinned? Try again.

What I will say about you (and maybe I'm wrong as well).. you appear to be passive/aggressive or wishy washy lame by starting out asking people what they would've rated this guy and then jumping on the ones who didn't respond with the same rating you gave.

Added to that all the discrepancies in your responses.... were you not a well known member, I'd swear you're just a troll. I dunno; maybe you are a troll who just doesn't go away?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> They both get in. I head out of the parking lot (through the only exit available) and she starts screaming I'm going the wrong way.


Stop! Abort mission! Cancel. "You'd be happier with another driver" Logoff. Report saftey. Call me feature. "Pax verbally abusive"


Pax Collector said:


> I would've ended the ride in the parking lot to be honest..... or offer to take David and leave his fiesty companion behind.


This guy knows what he is talking about.


rkozy said:


> I'm guessing David wouldn't have agreed to that. And, I'm guessing they would have contacted customer service, accusing me of racism.


Don't GAF 'bout either of them. In fact odds are higher if you complete the trip. False accusations is why we eject pax. At this point neither You or Pax is happy with the ride


rkozy said:


> Ultimately, I felt David should not pay for the sins of his controlling wife/partner. He's probably paying all the bills in that relationship. He has to deal with her 24/7. I had to deal with her for ten minutes.


*I'm sure the pax would be emotionally concerned for the driver, when they report a false accusation for a full refund.*

Every day we get stories of runs that always start with pax behavioral issues. The run usally turns to shit. Many times it results in false complaints.

Ratio's for @@@@@@@ radar pax are at least 50:1 daytime and 30:1 bar crowd. It is rare, but very predictable.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LetsGoUber said:


> What I will say about you (and maybe I'm wrong as well).. you appear to be passive/aggressive or wishy washy lame by starting out asking people what they would've rated this guy and then jumping on the ones who didn't respond with the same rating you gave.


I jump on the people who jump on me for not having tossed them out. You're saying David is to be punished for the sins of his lady partner. You're saying it is his fault she acts up.

Just like it is your fault when one of your students acts up in class, right?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


Sir first off thank you for such a saint and putting up with this ****

Second, **** that *****


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I b!tch about the stupidity of the system. Because, apparently petty people like yourself will one-star pax simply because you believe they will one-star you.


This is the second time, at least, that you've started a thread with a purportedly honest request to get opinions and then you slam everybody whose opinion you disagree with.

It's definitely passive-aggressive behavior.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Every day we get stories of runs that always start with pax behavioral issues. The run usally turns to shit. Many times it results in false complaints.


That's because most people's knee-jerk reaction is to escalate a situation through power trips and threats of ejection.

When you work with the public, that is rarely sound advice. Luckily, the pax who ordered the ride (David) was cool...and he helped de-escalate the situation once his wife stepped in it. I'm pretty sure his assistance in that matter would have been gone the moment I started to threaten both of them with ejection.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I jump on the people who jump on me for not having tossed them out. You're saying David is to be punished for the sins of his lady partner. You're saying it is his fault she acts up.
> 
> Just like it is your fault when one of your students acts up in class, right?


You so don't get it. And frankly, I do let my students know to be cool when we're going to the gym or somewhere as a class.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's definitely passive-aggressive behavior.


As opposed to one-starring passengers who you *think* might not give you the five stars you believe you're entitled to?

I'm sure that's why Uber created this ratings system: So you can implement a tit-for-tat numbers war with every person who doesn't kiss your ass.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This is the second time, at least, that you've started a thread with a purportedly honest request to get opinions and then you slam everybody whose opinion you disagree with.
> 
> It's definitely passive-aggressive behavior.


Oh, how funny... I hadn't taken notice of this dude before and nailed it, nonetheless


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LetsGoUber said:


> Who said I do that? You're losing track of your audience


You're losing track of who that post was addressed to. Please try reading the name of the individual who was quoted. (Hint: It wasn't you.)


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The problem with HR departments is that they represent employees only.


H.R. departments exist to protect companies from their employees. The opposite of that are Worker Unions.



rkozy said:


> We are independent contractors.


Doesn't matter. If social credit scoring - which is basically what the star rating system within both Uber and Lyft are - continue to become the norm for controlling who is and isn't allowed on these mass decentralized labor pools you will always be one complaint or one accusation away from being 'de-platformed' from whatever system you are using. The alternative is to get your own customers by operating as a fully independent driver outside any of the systems while assuming all the risks and liabilities that come with the role.

BTW, the rideshare section on craigslists is a fine example of drivers who obviously don't qualify to drive for U/L and are only one bad ride away from losing it all.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If you gave David 5-stars, I presume you thought he was going to 5-star you.
> 
> I never 5-star someone who I *think *is going to downrate me.


This is completely *hypocritical* to what you posted on my other thread,

Is me making a report of someone I *think* is going to falsely report me different?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> Doesn't matter. If social credit scoring - which is basically what the star rating system within both Uber and Lyft are - continue to become the norm for controlling who is and isn't allowed on these mass decentralized labor pools you will always be one complaint or one accusation away from being 'de-platformed' from whatever system you are using.


We definitely agree that Uber/Lyft's approach to driver ratings and handling complaints from pax are horrible. It's a game rigged entirely in favor of the passenger. But, we are not employees subject to those same protections. That's a huge risk you take being in the ranks of the self-employed...which is essentially what ride share drivers are.

I live in an At-Will employment state. Even as an employee, I can be fired for virtually any cause -- justifiable or not. Labor protections are shrinking in this country. Politicians make laws for the powerful, not the powerless.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> It's a good thing I don't own firearms. I'd be tempted to do questionable things if I did.


That makes two of us...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is completely *hypocritical* to what you posted on my other thread,


It's also completely incongruous with a person who claims Uber drivers should expose themselves to civil liability by assisting disabled passengers who can't get into a vehicle on their own power.

He thinks any passenger who isn't giving you five stars needs to be preemptively one-starred, but some passenger who is abusing RS services by employing them as de facto medical transports should be catered to at all costs.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> As opposed to one-starring passengers who you *think* might not give you the five stars you believe you're entitled to?


You completely ignored my point.

You started a thread asking people if they would 1-star or 5-star this ride.

Then you proceeded to attack anybody who said they'd 1-star.

Why did you do that?



> I'm sure that's why Uber created this ratings system: So you can implement a tit-for-tat numbers war with every person who doesn't kiss your ass.


If the ratings system is so pointless as you say it is, why does it matter to you whether anybody rates this ride a 1-star or 5-star?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You completely ignored my point.
> 
> You started a thread asking people if they would 1-star or 5-star this ride.
> 
> ...


Go back and read some of their replies. They weren't mere opinions. They were all-out personal attacks, including from you.

If that's the game that is to be played, I'll play it.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


Riders are responsible for their pax. Backseat drivers are an automatic 1* in my book, but that **** earns a report for rudeness for going above and beyond. Chances are better than not i would have pulled over and ordered them to GTFO of my car immediately.

David deserves it for putting up with that *****. Chicks only act like that because there are too many ******* like David that put up with it. **** him!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> That's because most people's knee-jerk reaction is to escalate a situation through power trips and threats of ejection.


Pax already escalated situation themselves, at the beginning of trip with a power trip.
No threats of ejection. You just do it.
It is a descalatory measure.


rkozy said:


> When you work with the public, that is rarely sound advice


Do you work to serve the public, or do you work for money, and would prefer to quit on your own terms?

Because, at 60 cents per mile, the lines are really blurred between the two.

The way your ONLY concern is the pax Emotions, leads be to believe you are driving to "serve the community"

If that is your game, more power to you.

I could care less about what rating you gave pax, because I do this for commercial reasons.

For emotional reasons, ratings matter.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You work for the public, or do you work for money, and would prefer to quit on your own terms?


I work for the money by driving the public...and Miss Thang's decision to stupidly take a longer route gave me more money. Plus, David and I got a good laugh over her navigation skills.

I guess if I cared about Miss Thang, her disrespect would override my desire to actually get paid for the ride. But, I'd rather get paid for a ride AND make more money because Miss Thang was clueless.

Her opinion of me has no cash value.



Coachman said:


> If the ratings system is so pointless as you say it is, why does it matter to you whether anybody rates this ride a 1-star or 5-star?


Because the responses which ensue underscore precisely why the system is pointless.

The rating most everybody tells me to give isn't for David's behavior as a passenger. It's for somebody who isn't David.

You prove this exact point by insisting David is to blame for the actions of another adult whose name does not appear on the account.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I live in an At-Will employment state. Even as an employee, I can be fired for virtually any cause -- justifiable or not. Labor protections are shrinking in this country. Politicians make laws for the powerful, not the powerless.


Great, corporations are ?holes. Uber and their customers have a well established track record of what leads drivers to get deactivated.

You can continue to serve the public and act surprised when eventually you get deactivated, or you can proactively delay that.

The chain reaction of what happens on a trip that leds to termination, almost always starts the same. Terminating trips like this, reduces unnessary risk, so you can serve the community another day.


rkozy said:


> Her opinion of me has no cash value.


Same [female canine] who got ahold of the phone calling you earlier, wouldn't happen to call in a racist complaint, right? I wouldn't trust David either. He's @@@@@@@ her, not you, after all. She's probably in charge of the finances anyway.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Go back and read some of their replies. They weren't mere opinions. They were all-out personal attacks, including from you.
> 
> If that's the game that is to be played, I'll play it.


So you're not objecting to the 1-star I gave. You're objecting to my characterization of a pax as an "a$$hole?"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Misleading thread title.

Suggested OP wanted to hear other view points on rating pax after putting up with their shitty ride.

Should have been

*I gave pax 5☆ after putting up with their ??, change my mind.*


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

Davis is docile. She is a witch. David would 1 star you at here urging. 1 star for David.

He titled the thread perfectly.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This. But sometimes it's hard when it's slow out and you need money.
> 
> Got another 1* yesterday because I insisted on a toddler having a booster seat. Should have cancelled - but $13 > $3.75.


What exactly does this mean? You made a gal go back into her house to fetch a booster seat before you started the ride?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> What exactly does this mean? You made a gal go back into her house to fetch a booster seat before you started the ride?


Apparently it was actually in their car right next to us. The father's explanation was "but he's younger than 2, he doesn't need one" - clearly a language barrier.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> That's one big reason I wasn't so quick to slap her down. I was trying to save her money by being honest. She added another dollar to the fare because her tiny brain couldn't comprehend time/distance calculations.
> 
> And I'm supposed to one-star her for that?
> 
> I swear many commenters on this forum hate Uber so much, that they transfer that hatred to every passenger who uses Uber. We're just supposed to one-star everyone because they helped make money for Uber. This idiot pax also helped me make more money...despite my good-faith attempts to help her out of her own mess.


 Society in general has become , for many , about rating everything . That includes people . Definitely for younger people it is a part of the way they think about life in general . Sometimes people are more worries about formulating a rating for an experience than actually enjoying it . It creeps into my brain too .

As for passengers , if I am going to down rate it's for a good reason . People that expect me to do work that I am not being compensated for and then don't tip . Outright disrespecting me or my car . Putting me in dangerous situations .

Most people are annoying . People have personality quirks . Not everyone can be 5* perfect all the time . Besides the whole UBER star rating is messed up to begin with . They have figured out a way to make 4*s a bad thing .



LetsGoUber said:


> So, I don't get it..... Are you trying to say she was stupid or are you saying it's not unusual for pax to misunderstand the color of your car ??‍♀


 This is a thing . On LYFT the picture is black but in small print it says grey . My car is lighter grey and sometimes there is confusion .


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh the great women of the west ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> As for passengers , if I am going to down rate it's for a good reason . People that expect me to do work that I am not being compensated for and then don't tip . Outright disrespecting me or my car . Putting me in dangerous situations .


The overall devaluation of stars (for both drivers and pax) is quite apparent if you read through throughout the many posts on this forum. The driver didn't have the temperature set just perfect for the trip; 1* by the pax. The pax got in the front seat, because that's where they prefer to sit; 1* by the driver.

If you're that touchy about a driver, how does such a pax further downrate a driver who dangerously blows through stops signs?

If you're that touchy about pax sitting in the front seat, how does such a driver further downrate a pax who makes a serious verbal threat?

You've already handed out one star for a simple misdemeanor. That 1* loses its meaning for anything more severe. Uber has created a system of gratuitous retribution between driver and pax. It means nothing.



Coachman said:


> So you're not objecting to the 1-star I gave. You're objecting to my characterization of a pax as an "a$$hole?"


You play childish games with the ratings system. You one-star passengers simply because you GUESS they might one-star you. You're not making an honest evaluation on their conduct. You're merely responding to a perceived slight that hasn't yet materialized, and may never materialize.

And then, when somebody points out your flawed logic and excessive paranoia, you deflect the issue by attacking them.



doyousensehumor said:


> Same [female canine] who got ahold of the phone calling you earlier, wouldn't happen to call in a racist complaint, right? I wouldn't trust David either. He's @@@@@@@ her, not you, after all. She's probably in charge of the finances anyway.


Here we are a day later, and my Uber app still logs in to accept ride requests. Even my meaningless driver rating has no more 1* ratings than it did a few days ago.

I got paid for a longer-than-expected ride, didn't get 1* (as if that really matters), and the "happy couple" was satisfied enough with the ride that they never called to complain about it.

As for who pays the bills and the graphic nature of their sex life, I couldn't care less. I drive for money, and that's exactly what I got from this ride. A true happy ending.



Benjamin M said:


> Apparently it was actually in their car right next to us. The father's explanation was "but he's younger than 2, he doesn't need one" - clearly a language barrier.


And, clearly a father who doesn't a f**k about his child dying in an accident. It's amazing how many of those there are seeking rides from complete strangers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> And, clearly a father who doesn't a f**k about his child dying in an accident. It's amazing how many of those there are seeking rides from complete strangers.


It was mainly stupidity on his part and not being able to understand what I was saying.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It was mainly stupidity on his part and not being able to understand what I was saying.


Clearly, he knew that child car seats are something necessary...since he already had one in his possession. Does he think Uber/Lyft drivers provide free bubble wrap to secure a qualifying toddler pax in lieu of a child car seat.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Clearly, he knew that child car seats are something necessary...since he already had one in his possession. Does he think Uber/Lyft drivers provide free bubble wrap to secure a qualifying toddler pax in lieu of a child car seat.


Many people think that state laws do not apply to RS. Same reason they think they can drink alcohol during a trip. Stupidity.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Many people think that state laws do not apply to RS. Same reason they think they can drink alcohol during a trip. Stupidity.


Well, if Lyft or Uber started requiring a minimum IQ of 65 for their passengers to maintain an account, they'd be out of business by 4:00 PM today.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I haven't made up my mind yet. So far the $4/tank I've been saving on gas has definitely not paid for itself because of lost fares from keeping Uber off to avoid bad fares and because of lost good fares from accepting bad fares. The direction and distance feature could be useful for determining whether to cancel riders after the 5 min mark. I'm undecided. I've only had a qualifying acceptance rate for a few days now. But I will try using their dent removal service if I can get off my butt and call them up. I have some qualifying dents. I also maybe want to try the ASU online and go for a BS.
> 
> Overall, I personally doubt the Pro benefits without the ASU online would be worthwhile. I'm kinda mixed on the ASU online thing. I already have an MS in Mechanical Engineering and loathe working for companies so much that I drive Uber full time. I'm not sure what I'll do with an extra BS degree other than flaunt it wildly at my pets, human friend (singular), and parents.


If you got it flaunt it!!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

it is always the friend that wants to act up....

1 star to encourage people to tell their friend to STFU


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I had some Chinese guy in my back seat who turned on his Google Navigation app after getting in, and was checking my turn-by-turn against his phone. He forgot to turn the volume down on his speaker, and the voice nav started talking a few minutes into the trip. He quickly and awkwardly tried to turn the volume down, hoping I wouldn't notice what he was doing.
> 
> It's a good thing I don't own firearms. I'd be tempted to do questionable things if I did.


It drives me crazy when someone pulls up a nav app to make sure I'm following the directions properly! They're the same ones who will say "Uber rigs the gps so it goes the long way and makes the passenger pay more"...



rkozy said:


> You do know that the ticket for an improperly restrained toddler is > $13.


And the guilt if something happens because you didn't follow the law is even greater?? $13 isn't worth it...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> You play childish games with the ratings system. You one-star passengers simply because you GUESS they might one-star you. You're not making an honest evaluation on their conduct. You're merely responding to a perceived slight that hasn't yet materialized, and may never materialize.


I'll give you an example of a recent down rating by me and you tell me if it's a childish game.

I arrived at the pickup, an apartment complex, and parked in front of the office where the pin dropped. I received no instructions from the rider. At two minutes I sent my standard text: "Your Uber is here." No response.

At four minutes thirty seconds I'm getting ready to shuffle. At that point I see a young black girl walking around the corner. She's on her phone. Sure enough she walks toward me and gets in the car. I don't remember whether she greeted me or not. But she was not pleasant.

I started the trip and about thirty seconds in, still on her phone, she began over-riding my navigation. She was kind of barking the orders.... "Don't go straight, turn here."

I drove about three blocks and then she complained that I'm turning too fast...

At that point I knew, from experience, that she was going to down rate me. And I made the decision to 1-star her.

Sure enough, a 2-star showed up later that afternoon, along with a complaint of unsafe driving.

There was no "guessing" involved in this at all. No games.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'll give you an example of a recent down rating by me and you tell me if it's a childish game.
> 
> I arrived at the pickup, an apartment complex, and parked in front of the office where the pin dropped. I received no instructions from the rider. At two minutes I sent my standard text: "Your Uber is here." No response.
> 
> ...


 The stars don't matter unless you are in the danger zone rating wise . Complaints do matter . If I get the slightest sense that someone is going to file a complaint I 1* and get on the horn to get my complaint in first . This is something I think you need to be proactive about .


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I would 1* you for wasting time posting a thread about such a petty topic


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

all riders are responsible for the conduct of anyone or anything they bring with them. 1 star friend = 1 star rider. Friend throws up in car? same as if the pax did it themselves.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> It drives me crazy when someone pulls up a nav app to make sure I'm following the directions properly! They're the same ones who will say "Uber rigs the gps so it goes the long way and makes the passenger pay more"...
> 
> _____________________________
> Actually there are filters that can be set to make the drive longer. Like setting -- take the shortest route OR take the quickest route, OR use the freeway system when possible --- just to name a few.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> It drives me crazy when someone pulls up a nav app to make sure I'm following the directions properly! They're the same ones who will say "Uber rigs the gps so it goes the long way and makes the passenger pay more"...


Nothing wrong with a passenger making sure they are going the correct way, and the gps is definitely rigged, it only looks at time, regardless of distance, which can be much more expensive for the pax, not that Uber would adjust down the fare if you took a less expensive route but at least they're not wrong about the gps... this is why it doesn't show alternate routes, as not to make it obvious when it is taking you 2 miles out of the way for a "similar eta".


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Nothing wrong with a passenger making sure they are going the correct way, and the gps is definitely rigged, it only looks at time, regardless of distance, which can be much more expensive for the pax, not that Uber would adjust down the fare if you took a less expensive route but at least they're not wrong about the gps... this is why it doesn't show alternate routes, as not to make it obvious when it is taking you 2 miles out of the way for a "similar eta".


Usually the difference between the quickest route and the shortest route is minimal. I'm not going to spend five extra minutes wandering around back roads to save a half mile off the trip.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Usually the difference between the quickest route and the shortest route is minimal. I'm not going to spend five extra minutes wandering around back roads to save a half mile off the trip.


no one said anything about 5 extra minutes for a half mile, that is obviously stupid... talking about routes using highways/major streets that are the "same" eta but 1-2 miles longer. drive a cab for a day and you'll know this situation comes up ALL the time. As I said they have set the gps to take the "fastest" route, regardless of distance and if two routes are the "same" speed it WILL choose the longer one.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

- "NO! NO! Take the Arsenal Bridge. It's quicker!"
- [Pulls over] "It appears that this ride is not working out for you. No big deal, it happens from time to time. I'll let you out here so you can connect with another driver who will be able to better meet your needs".

Once pax has alighted, roll down the window:

- "Feel free to cancel this ride; you won't be charged for it."

Kill the Uber app so no further distance is added to the trip and then drive off. Pax cancels and gets charged for and you get paid for the partially completed trip; pax cannot 1* you because it's a cancelled trip.

You've put the garbage out and got paid, and no low rating.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You've put the garbage out and got paid, and no low rating.


There's two possible outcomes when pax give you directions: they're right or they're wrong. If they're right and know a better route then there is nothing to complain about. If they are wrong you get paid more from distance/time. Either way you might as well take their directions rather than wasting time arguing about it. Even as a PROFESSIONAL cab driver this was the case and still applies to U/L. It's can actually be fun taking a slower route knowing they are just asking you to run up the fare...


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> no one said anything about 5 extra minutes for a half mile, that is obviously stupid... talking about routes using highways/major streets that are the "same" eta but 1-2 miles longer. drive a cab for a day and you'll know this situation comes up ALL the time. As I said they have set the gps to take the "fastest" route, regardless of distance and if two routes are the "same" speed it WILL choose the longer one.


 I choose the longer route . If it is a comparable time you have to take the longest route . Otherwise you are throwing money out the window .


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I choose the longer route . If it is a comparable time you have to take the longest route . Otherwise you are throwing money out the window .


yeah it's called running up the meter.. good thing most pax are so clueless they don't even know there's a meter running to begin with...


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> yeah it's called running up the meter.. good thing most pax are so clueless they don't even know there's a meter running to begin with...


 No meter on UBER or LYFT . They have already agreed to a price and unless you radically distort the route they don't get charged more .

In NJ sometimes it is close time wise to take a route that adds 40 or more miles to a trip . No up charge . In fact if you check the fare they have already accounted for the longest possible route so if you don't add that mileage UBER keeps that money .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> no one said anything about 5 extra minutes for a half mile, that is obviously stupid... talking about routes using highways/major streets that are the "same" eta but 1-2 miles longer. drive a cab for a day and you'll know this situation comes up ALL the time. As I said they have set the gps to take the "fastest" route, regardless of distance and if two routes are the "same" speed it WILL choose the longer one.


The most common reason that I've noticed for not taking the shortest route is because that route has stoplights that will slow you down.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> The most common reason that I've noticed for not taking the shortest route is because that route has stoplights that will slow you down.


Are you talking about directions coming from the app? I've seen that too. It will send me onto a freeway even when the total miles is longer by freeway.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> No meter on UBER or LYFT . They have already agreed to a price and unless you radically distort the route they don't get charged more .
> 
> In NJ sometimes it is close time wise to take a route that adds 40 or more miles to a trip . No up charge . In fact if you check the fare they have already accounted for the longest possible route so if you don't add that mileage UBER keeps that money .


No meter? The meter is always there and it's always running. Pull up any trip receipt and you'll see your exact time and distance on every trip. This is how you get paid. As for what the pax get charged, as you said Uber calculates the longest possible route from the start, which is the quoted estimate, and they don't adjust it down (as you said) but are happy to adjust it up, hence why the gps is rigged for Uber. It's actually so rigged that you or the pax can't do anything about it. The pax agrees to pay at least the estimated price of the fare from the start and acknowledges that they may be charged more for any change in route or delays, as stated in the fine print on the pax app.



Coachman said:


> The most common reason that I've noticed for not taking the shortest route is because that route has stoplights that will slow you down.


Yeah the reason doesn't matter, obviously if a shorter route going to take the "same" amount of time you will be moving slower, but the longer route taking the "same" time will be more money for both you and uber, but worse for the pax so if they are smart enough they will understand this and might complain and they'd be right. I'd also add that a good driver is going to be able to time the green lights, stop signs, and move through traffic much faster than your average person on the road driving a chevy equinox home from work, so this typically means the gps is skewed towards the longer routes that avoid those pesky things that make driving difficult.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> No meter? The meter is always there and it's always running. Pull up any trip receipt and you'll see your exact time and distance on every trip. This is how you get paid. As for what the pax get charged, as you said Uber calculates the longest possible route from the start, which is the quoted estimate, and they don't adjust it down (as you said) but are happy to adjust it up, hence why the gps is rigged for Uber. It's actually so rigged that you or the pax can't do anything about it. The pax agrees to pay at least the estimated price of the fare from the start and acknowledges that they may be charged more for any change in route or delays, as stated in the fine print on the pax app.
> 
> 
> Yeah the reason doesn't matter, obviously if a shorter route going to take the "same" amount of time you will be moving slower, but the longer route taking the "same" time will be more money for both you and uber, but worse for the pax so if they are smart enough they will understand this and might complain and they'd be right. I'd also add that a good driver is going to be able to time the green lights, stop signs, and move through traffic much faster than your average person on the road driving a chevy equinox home from work, so this typically means the gps is skewed towards the longer routes that avoid those pesky things that make driving difficult.


 Still not seeing how it is worse for the passenger . I have yet to see a fare adjusted up . The passenger already accepted a price and unless there is a crazy route or time change they don't get charged more .

As for the meter , we get paid time and distance of course but no meter is running for the passenger , they have already accepted a price .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> There's two possible outcomes when pax give you directions: they're right or they're wrong.


You've covered all the bases covered there, chief. Unfortunately though, my car is not a meritocracy.


> If they're right and know a better route then there is nothing to complain about.


I will always listen to pax' suggestions regarding route.


> If they are wrong you get paid more from distance/time.


Maybe. The name of the game with rideshare is to keep up your average speed. The faster you drive, the more you make in the least amount of time. If you want to take a fast route that you know will be clear but you let the pax direct you into gridlock then you are just wasting your time and incurring an opportunity cost that is equivalent to opening up your wallet and dumping money out of the window. If, however, the pax suggests a fast route in the wrong direction that would add miles at high speed to the trip, then you take that every day of the week.


> Either way you might as well take their directions rather than wasting time arguing about it.


Oh, I don't argue with pax over route. If I like their suggestion then I take it, otherwise I overrule them and that is the end of the discussion.


> Even as a PROFESSIONAL cab driver this was the case and still applies to U/L. It's can actually be fun taking a slower route knowing they are just asking you to run up the fare...


No, again, due to the structure of rideshare pay and the heavier weighting towards miles than time, faster is better. Uber Lyft did try to redress this imbalance by decreasing the mileage rate and increasing the time rate, but it is still the case that low trip speeds are best avoided. this is not a matter of opinion, it's simple mathematics.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You've covered all the bases covered there, chief. Unfortunately though, my car is not a meritocracy.
> I will always listen to pax' suggestions regarding route.
> Maybe. The name of the game with rideshare is to keep up your average speed. The faster you drive, the more you make in the least amount of time. If you want to take a fast route that you know will be clear but you let the pax direct you into gridlock then you are just wasting your time and incurring an opportunity cost that is equivalent to opening up your wallet and dumping money out of the window. If, however, the pax suggests a fast route in the wrong direction that would add miles at high speed to the trip, then you take that every day of the week.
> Oh, I don't argue with pax over route. If I like their suggestion then I take it, otherwise I overrule them and that is the end of the discussion.
> No, again, due to the structure of rideshare pay and the heavier weighting towards miles than time, faster is better. Uber Lyft did try to redress this imbalance by decreasing the mileage rate and increasing the time rate, but it is still the case that low trip speeds are best avoided. this is not a matter of opinion, it's simple mathematics.


good job boss, sure your pax love it when they are paying for you to drive them where they want to go and you "overrule" them. And yeah faster is better, glad you can do the math since it's not real hard, time is fixed and distance pays you more the faster you drive, and the "structure of rideshare pay" is nothing but time and distance just like a cab, but when your pax tells you go to slow you go slow, and when they tell you to take the long way you take the long way. have fun arguing with your customers that are paying you to drive them, i'm sure it works out well. At the end of the trip you get paid for whereever they told you to go, that is unless you kicked them out and drove off empty, not getting paid.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

rkozy said:


> It's his name on the Uber account, but she was an insufferable 1* pax. Do I give one-star because of her mouth, or I do I give 5* out of pity because David is forced to live with this wench?


1* and say as they are outside car, "David, this ride is going to be a 1* rating because of who you bring along. Better luck next time."


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

After reading your account and my past experiences, I have learned that 1* rides cannot be turned around midstream and if I'm in your situation or similar, I will pull over and end the ride. Because 99.7%+ my rides are 5*, I have some cred with uber so they won't boot me off. I'll get an initial warning. 

A small percentage of pax want to play a game with drivers to try to extract max benefit for them for whatever reason. In your situation your pax companion was trying to establish her dominance in front of the pax and you were just a tool.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

1* for David for not having the huevos to get rid of that hag.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


One.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm pretty laid back about getting directions from a rider. You want to go a different way? No problem.

I'd have given him 3 stars, unless she was literally screaming, then 1 instead. But I'm getting the sense that you're exaggerating about that part.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But I'm getting the sense that you're exaggerating about that part.


She was highly animated about it, in a way that most normal people would find irritating. And, of course, she was completely wrong on top of it.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Kill the Uber app so no further distance is added to the trip and then drive off. Pax cancels and gets charged for and you get paid for the partially completed trip; pax cannot 1* you because it's a cancelled trip.
> 
> You've put the garbage out and got paid, and no low rating.


I have contemplated actions like that in the past (including with this ride) but ultimately it comes down to the fact passengers who are this wound up are very likely to call support and make some outrageous claim, like I used the N-word, or was intoxicated. So, the ride might be cancelled, and I might get paid for the eight blocks I drove them, but now I'm looking at a two-day suspension...if I'm lucky.

I really don't care about the 1* from a passenger. My driver rating is high enough that I can absorb quite a few of those before Uber would start to contemplate deactivation. I'm more concerned about the retaliatory call to support, because it appears that particular strategy yields immediate results for pax looking to exact revenge on a driver.

If we're going to base the final analysis on outcomes, I got paid for the entire trip, I didn't get one-starred, and more importantly...I didn't get my account suspended because Miss Thang felt the need to get me fired. If I had tossed her and David out on the street, I'm almost certain a call to support would have ensued. Instead of defending my actions here, I'd be over at a Green Light Hub defending them there.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow I think I recognize your location? Q.C.? I was born and raised there but left for Florida 16 years ago. I remember that arsenal bridge and those barges!

Anyway, that would be a 2* from me unless David handed me at least a $10 cash tip or a $5 tip and a quick apology.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'll give you an example of a recent down rating by me and you tell me if it's a childish game.
> 
> I arrived at the pickup, an apartment complex, and parked in front of the office where the pin dropped. I received no instructions from the rider. At two minutes I sent my standard text: "Your Uber is here." No response.
> 
> At four minutes thirty seconds I'm getting ready to shuffle. At that point I see a young black girl walking around the corner. She's on her phone. Sure enough she walks toward me and gets in the car. I don't remember whether she greeted me or not. But she was not pleasant.


Once again, just more proof that this ratings system is deeply flawed. Her ratings were spiteful towards you because she has a perpetual chip on her shoulder...and you feel the need to reciprocate bad ratings you feel are imminent. If you had been a young, black male driver who was reasonably attractive, she probably would have been flirting with you the whole ride, not caring at all where you were going. You would have gotten tipped $5, and probably been handed her phone number, too.

This ratings system is utter BS. Pax with attitudes who want free rides will sabotage any driver they don't like (usually based on skin color) to feel better about themselves. Drivers with attitudes who hate Uber/Lyft for unfair compensation will vent their frustrations on pax who don't tip in cash. It's a worthless system for evaluating the quality of a driver, or the suitability of a passenger.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Drivers with attitudes who hate Uber/Lyft for unfair compensation will vent their frustrations on pax who don't tip in cash.


Yeah I got a ride like this the other day. One of my worst rides yet. I pick up this girl on Lyft at an apartment complex. I hit ARRIVE and see she is going to the neighboring gated community which has a manned security gate and requires showing your driver's license to get in. I normally would have just cancelled it at that point but she was smiling and standing right in front of me so I didn't want to be some jerk who ruined her day. She was a nice person but it really sucked to have to go through a security check and show my DL for $3.00. She didn't tip. I mean I sort of see why. Lyft charged her about $7.50 for the ride and we barely went a mile.

Still I wanted to 3* her due to the lack of the tip but just couldn't do it. If I get her again though and there is no tip then I will be 3*'ing her so I don't get her again. I wouldn't be complaining if I got at least $5 for the trip but having to show my DL and wait at a security check for $3 is unreasonable.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Wow I think I recognize your location? Q.C.? I was born and raised there but left for Florida 16 years ago.


You, and about 70% of the QC leaves here for better weather. In fact, one of my co-workers just had her Going Away Party on Thursday for....wait for it....Florida!



touberornottouber said:


> She was a nice person but it really sucked to have to go through a security check and show my DL for $3.00. She didn't tip. I mean I sort of see why. Lyft charged her about $7.50 for the ride and we barely went a mile.


I hate those trips where you get a really nice passenger who is only going one mile. You like their personality, but you hate the fact their ride request is essentially wasting your time.

It's hard to hate someone who is nice and only needs to go a mile. But, on some level, you still hate them.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah I got a ride like this the other day. One of my worst rides yet. I pick up this girl on Lyft at an apartment complex. I hit ARRIVE and see she is going to the neighboring gated community which has a manned security gate and requires showing your driver's license to get in. I normally would have just cancelled it at that point but she was smiling and standing right in front of me so I didn't want to be some jerk who ruined her day. She was a nice person but it really sucked to have to go through a security check and show my DL for $3.00. She didn't tip. I mean I sort of see why. Lyft charged her about $7.50 for the ride and we barely went a mile.
> 
> Still I wanted to 3* her due to the lack of the tip but just couldn't do it. If I get her again though and there is no tip then I will be 3*'ing her so I don't get her again. I wouldn't be complaining if I got at least $5 for the trip but having to show my DL and wait at a security check for $3 is unreasonable.


Honestly, a more considerate rider would've been waiting on the other side of the gate. The gate is to protect homes/cars from burglary more than anything. She couldn't put herself on the outside of the gate to save you that hassle? And then to not tip? If paired again, I would conveniently experience a technical glitch.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Honestly, a more considerate rider would've been waiting on the other side of the gate. The gate is to protect homes/cars from burglary more than anything. She couldn't put herself on the outside of the gate to save you that hassle? And then to not tip? If paired again, I would conveniently experience a technical glitch.


I agree with you but in this case it was a weird scenario. I picked her up at a regular apartment complex (no gate) and brought her to a gated community right down the street. She just got a new job there. Plus this gated community is huge. If some passengers had to meet me at the gate it would be about a 2-3 mile walk for them.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Did David tip, if so how much.
That's all that matter to me for feedback.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Did David tip, if so how much.
> That's all that matter to me for feedback.


This! ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Did David tip, if so how much.
> That's all that matter to me for feedback.


About 20% of the riders in my market tip. About 50% of those who do tip, wait two or more hours after the ride. Some will tip DAYS after the ride.

I haven't checked this particular ride yet (I've had about four tips come through since completing my last ride on Friday afternoon) but I'm pretty sure David doesn't tip. There's a certain demographic that will not tip, no matter how satisfied they are upon exiting your vehicle. Most people know what I'm talking about, but we're not allowed to state this directly because some people get offended.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Big 1


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm pretty sure David doesn't tip.


1 is what I would rate customer that doesn't tip.
No amount of verbal appreciation is gonna pay the bills.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> 1 is what I would rate customer that doesn't tip.
> No amount of verbal appreciation is gonna pay the bills.


If I one-starred every passenger who didn't tip, I'd probably be deactivated within a week by Uber for all the retaliatory one-stars coming back at me.

Once again, the Uber pax/driver rating system is utterly useless. There are no consistent standards, and both parties (driver and rider) use it to harm the other.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I jump on the people who jump on me for not having tossed them out. You're saying David is to be punished for the sins of his lady partner. You're saying it is his fault she acts up.
> 
> Just like it is your fault when one of your students acts up in class, right?


Not his fault, but his "responsibility" since he is the account holder and he brought her into the car. It wouldn't be right to say Uber is responsible. And certainly you as the driver are not responsible. It seems as though you cut them every break and gave them the benefit of the doubt. The account holder is the person most in control of this situation. He is going to have the most influence over this woman. The only other option is to say that no-one can be held accountable, and that the driver should just suck it up, in that case.



Coachman said:


> This is the second time, at least, that you've started a thread with a purportedly honest request to get opinions and then you slam everybody whose opinion you disagree with.
> 
> It's definitely passive-aggressive behavior.


Hmmm, I'm not so sure. I think he would be willing to change his mind, if he heard the right argument. But people can't always express their opposing views without becoming offensive, and name calling, and getting all trolly about it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Once again, just more proof that this ratings system is deeply flawed. Her ratings were spiteful towards you because she has a perpetual chip on her shoulder...and you feel the need to reciprocate bad ratings you feel are imminent. If you had been a young, black male driver who was reasonably attractive, she probably would have been flirting with you the whole ride, not caring at all where you were going. You would have gotten tipped $5, and probably been handed her phone number, too.
> 
> This ratings system is utter BS. Pax with attitudes who want free rides will sabotage any driver they don't like (usually based on skin color) to feel better about themselves. Drivers with attitudes who hate Uber/Lyft for unfair compensation will vent their frustrations on pax who don't tip in cash. It's a worthless system for evaluating the quality of a driver, or the suitability of a passenger.


If you're being sincere here, then when you get a request and see the rider has a 4.2 rating, your first thought is, "Boy, this is probably a really good pax who's been rated unfairly. I'm going to jump on this ride!" Is that what you think?

Or, when taking an Uber as a rider, and you see the driver who accepted your request has a 4.7 rating, you think... "Damn! This is going to be an awesome experience!"


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I place money lower on my scale of priorities than most people. First goal is to get home safe. Secong goal is to get home reasonable happy. However much money I make after that is fine with me. I work on other driving strategies if I want to make more money, but I don't sacrifice safety and wellbeing in the name of profit. Maybe that's just me.

I once had a similar ride to this. An XL ride with five pax, and one of them (not the account holder) was similar to the woman in OP's story. She made the ride a living hell for me. I hung in there, put up with the abuse, and completed the ride. The rest of the group were very cool, and tried to make things easier for me. By the end of the ride, I think the group liked ME more than their obnoxious friend. I got what I think was a five dollar _sympathy_ tip. And that's kind of what I was shooting for. To turn the group against her by just taking it, and they in fact gave me the tip. It was sort of a novelty experiment for me, and it worked. But I wouldn't want to do it again. It ruined my mood for the rest of the night. Not worth the money. I would have got another ride.

Money can't buy happiness, but you might be able to buy your way out of misery for the price of an uber ride.

You don't have to kick people out of the car with malice. I never raise my voice, or resort to name calling, or use foul language. Don't be disrespectful, and don't argue with them. Just tell them you're going to end the ride, and tell them they are free to go. If they want to escalate, then that's totally on them.

Customer service has to have it's limitations. And everybody can decide for themselves exactly where they want to draw that line. But in my opinion, this society has gone to far in the direction of "the customer is always right." And it has created a society of entitled selfish consumers. It's an ugly sight, and it's all in the name of profit. People will sell their soul to maximize profit. Wouldn't anybody rather just be happy for a while?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> You don't have to kick people out of the car with malice. I never raise my voice, or resort to name calling, or use foul language. Don't be disrespectful, and don't argue with them. Just tell them you're going to end the ride, and tell them they are free to go. If they want to escalate, then that's totally on them.


In four years I've only had to end the ride early twice. Only once while the pax were still in the car. I waited fifteen minuted for them at their first stop then they demanded that I stop again so they could do some more shopping. I didn't even have to tell them to get out. When I told them no I wouldn't wait again I was so angry that they knew immediately the ride was over. The were anxious to get out of the car at that point. Of course I got my 1-star three minutes later.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> In four years I've only had to end the ride early twice. Only once while the pax were still in the car. I waited fifteen minuted for them at their first stop then they demanded that I stop again so they could do some more shopping. I didn't even have to tell them to get out. When I told them no I wouldn't wait again I was so angry that they knew immediately the ride was over. The were anxious to get out of the car at that point. Of course I got my 1-star three minutes later.


I'm convinced that a lot of it has to do with the market you're working in. I'm in Philly. In eight months I've kicked four people out. One called me N F'n dick on his way out. One spit and left two big hockers on the back seat (and that was a mother with two toddlers). And the other two, I had to call the police to get them out.

And I can't stress enough that I tried not to escalate. Never raised my voice, called names, or used foul language. I just used matter of fact language. Some people in philly are just nasty fighters. Just ask anybody who's been to an Eagles game.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

1* to all parties.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If you're being sincere here, then when you get a request and see the rider has a 4.2 rating, your first thought is, "Boy, this is probably a really good pax who's been rated unfairly. I'm going to jump on this ride!" Is that what you think?


I've taken a lady with a 3.8 rating multiple times in my vehicle. Every time she was well-behaved and pleasant to chat with. She didn't tip, and she didn't have supermodel good looks. I'm guessing those two reasons (especially the latter) are what drove her rating into the toilet. I've had tipping 5* passengers who I ended up one-starring because they were obnoxious and disrespectful.

Using the Uber/Lyft ratings to pick your rides is about as helpful as using a horoscope to make big life decisions.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Using the Uber/Lyft ratings to pick your rides is about as helpful as using a horoscope to make big life decisions.


Horoscopes are fine, just make sure to confirm with the magic 8 ball to be sure.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

That's a 1* trip. Which pax was the issue isn't my problem.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


Oh I give low ratings for people who bring obnoxious pax with them. I'd totally 1-star David based on that.



Benjamin M said:


> This. But sometimes it's hard when it's slow out and you need money.
> 
> Got another 1* yesterday because I insisted on a toddler having a booster seat. Should have cancelled - but $13 > $3.75.


I don't understand. You let a toddler ride without booster ? Or they had one and didn't want to use it ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> Oh I give low ratings for people who bring obnoxious pax with them. I'd totally 1-star David based on that.
> 
> 
> I don't understand. You let a toddler ride without booster ? Or they had one and didn't want to use it ?


The latter. One materialized out of nowhere! ?


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> The latter. One materialized out of nowhere! ?


Hard to imagine parents who'd 1-star a driver because you're concerned about their child's safety. I've had two instances of no booster and both times they just ordered another uber. One time I waited. Then when the uber pulled up and they were getting in I told him it's dangerous & against law with no child's seat. He looked at me like "who cares, I need the $$"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> Hard to imagine parents who'd 1-star a driver because you're concerned about their child's safety. I've had two instances of no booster and both times they just ordered another uber. One time I waited. Then when the uber pulled up and they were getting in I told him it's dangerous & against law with no child's seat. He looked at me like "who cares, I need the $$"


There was a language barrier (Indian) and they viewed it as an inconvenience because they were going to a movie theater.

Cultural differences and not understanding the law.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> There was a language barrier (Indian) and they viewed it as an inconvenience because they were going to a movie theater.
> 
> Cultural differences and not understanding the law.


Oh totally. I think both of my experiences were with, er, shall we say, "less safety conscious demographics." Some people move here from countries where entire families with 4 people ride on scooters through crazy traffic with no helmets.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm sitting at a park, waiting for my next ping. Ping comes in for "David" who is 1.9 miles away. I gladly accept.
> 
> Before I can even get out of the park, a female calls me, asking what color is my car and what kind of car is it. Somebody doesn't know how to use their app. They have to call me for information that is right on their screen. She also tells me I have to pick her up in the parking lot, not on the street. Fine. I head over the river to pick up "David" with the female voice.
> 
> ...


1* for each of the two idiots!


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> In that case the *EJECT *button would've been utilized.


Very handy for drivers. I would 1 * them or even cancel in a heartbeat the moment they called and ask for the car colour.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

uber_from_the north said:


> Very handy for drivers. I would 1 * them or even cancel in a heartbeat the moment they called and ask for the car colour.
> 
> View attachment 346808


The helmet and the legs forced out :biggrin:?


----------

